# Trifexis (new pill)



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

look at the ingredients and you will see they are ingredients from other (separate) flea and worm products that have been around for a while.
Spinosad is the ingredient that is Comfortis
Milbemycin oxime is Interceptor


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

It's about time something like this comes out!

I guess I'd worry about dumping so many ingredients into my dog all at once, but I doubt there's much of a difference between that or doing it spread out over three or four days.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank starts on Trifexis next month. We still had this month's worth of Tri-Heart Plus & Comfortis. He hasn't had any problems with vomiting, the most common side effect, after taking Comfortis so I don't expect any problem with Trifexis.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm using it with my girls and really like it. They aren't in love with the taste, but being goldens, they will eat just to make sure the other dogs don't get it! Just make sure to give it with a meal to help insure that there is no vomiting.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Samantha is on Trifexis and we love it! Haven't had any upsets, and the vet said that the only tummy troubles that they've heard of have been when owners have forgotten to give it with a meal. Mulligan recently got the new HW vaccine (lasts 6 months) and is taking Comfortis monthly (my understanding is that it's the flea treatment (minus the HW preventative) from Trifexis). No fleas here so I'm happy with both!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

ebenjamin85 said:


> Samantha is on Trifexis and we love it! Haven't had any upsets, and the vet said that the only tummy troubles that they've heard of have been when owners have forgotten to give it with a meal. Mulligan recently got the new HW vaccine (lasts 6 months) and is taking Comfortis monthly (my understanding is that it's the flea treatment (minus the HW preventative) from Trifexis). No fleas here so I'm happy with both!


If you got a Proheart injection for Mulligan, please search the internet and this board for the truth about this drug. It has killed dogs and left dogs with serious immune deficiency disease. Please do your research before allowing him to receive a second injection, that's when a lot of severe side effects occur with Proheart. It is not a new product, it was out years ago and was pulled for a time because of the adverse reactions, the manufacturer changed the warning label but nothing in the product is different and put it back on the market.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Can someone please do a comparison for me between this new pill and sentinel?


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> If you got a Proheart injection for Mulligan, please search the internet and this board for the truth about this drug. It has killed dogs and left dogs with serious immune deficiency disease. Please do your research before allowing him to receive a second injection, that's when a lot of severe side effects occur with Proheart. It is not a new product, it was out years ago and was pulled for a time because of the adverse reactions, the manufacturer changed the warning label but nothing in the product is different and put it back on the market.


 
Thank you for that information. Our vet did say that it was pulled and then recently became available again, but he highly recommended it, and said that they never had any problems with it before. I will definitely look into it though. It really doesn't matter to me what we give, so long as our dogs are healthy and HW free (as in, if a pill is healthier for them we will do that... convenience isn't an issue). I will do some research before getting another injection. Thanks!!!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

jackie_hubert said:


> Can someone please do a comparison for me between this new pill and sentinel?


Samantha used to be on Sentinel, so I just googled it because I can't remember the differences... and of course GRF came up. Here's a thread about it.  Gotta love this place!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-year/98462-trifexis-sentinel-heartguard.html


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

jackie_hubert said:


> Can someone please do a comparison for me between this new pill and sentinel?


I'll just do a quick comparison of most of commonly available heartworm, flea, and tick products:

*Oral Tablets:*
Heartgard Plus, Triheart, Iverheart (Plus?)-Ivermectin + Pyrantel: heartworms and intestinal parasites (but not whips or tapes)

Interceptor-Milbemycin: heartworms and intestinal parasites (includes whips but not tapes)

Iverheart Max-Ivermectin + Pyrantel + Praziquantel: heartworms and intestinal parasites (includes tapes but not whips)

Trifexis-Milbemycin + Spinosad: heartworms, intestinal parasites (includes whips but not tapes), fleas

Sentinal-Milbemycin + Lufenuron: heartworms, intestinal parasites (includes whips but not tapes, sterilizes but does not kill fleas
Program-lufenuron: Sterilizes fleas (does not kill fleas)

Comfortis-spinosad: fleas

*Topical:*
Frontline/Frontline Plus-Fipronil (+s-Methoprene): fleas and ticks (Plus also sterilizes fleas

Advantage/Advantix-Imidacloprid (+permethrin) (II also contains pyriproxyfen): fleas/fleas and ticks (II also sterilizes fleas)

Revolution-selamectin: heartworm, fleas, dog ticks, some mites

Advantage Multi-Imidacloprid + Moxidectin: heartworm, fleas, intestinal parasites (not tapes)

*Injectible:*
Proheart-Moxidectin: heartworm


I'm not sure I got all of them, but I got most.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

IowaGold said:


> I'll just do a quick comparison of most of commonly available heartworm, flea, and tick product
> *Oral Tablets:*
> Heartgard Plus, Triheart, Iverheart (Plus?)-Ivermectin + Pyrantel: heartworms and intestinal parasites (but not whips or tapes)
> Interceptor-Milbemycin: heartworms and intestinal parasites (includes whips but not tapes)
> ...


Thanks, that's great! I'd like this as a sticky cause I can't be bothered to put that together myself. 

I don't really see a reason to sworn cosmo from sentinel to trifexis then, since fleas are not a huge concern for us. Especially if sentinel is cheaper.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You can read Sandra's story about her dog Hunter dying from the Proheart injection here:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/27498-i-have-never-told.html

And there are lots of websites put by dog owners after losing dogs to Proheart, here is just one:

Danny's Death - The Truth About Proheart 6


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

jackie_hubert said:


> Thanks, that's great! I'd like this as a sticky cause I can't be bothered to put that together myself.


I made a spreadsheet last night and DallasGold was nice enough to make it into a pdf for me. I posted it as a new thread in the health area.

Here's the link: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...heartworm-flea-tick-products.html#post1486778


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

IowaGold said:


> I'm using it with my girls and really like it. They aren't in love with the taste, but being goldens, they will eat just to make sure the other dogs don't get it! Just make sure to give it with a meal to help insure that there is no vomiting.


Thanks for the input IowaGold-I recently received some info on Trifexis in the mail and was wondering about it. 

My guys are currently on Hearthgard Plus and a monthly Comfortis. 



jackie_hubert said:


> Can someone please do a comparison for me between this new pill and sentinel?


Thanks Iowa Gold!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

IowaGold said:


> I made a spreadsheet last night and DallasGold was nice enough to make it into a pdf for me. I posted it as a new thread in the health area.
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...heartworm-flea-tick-products.html#post1486778


Thank you very much!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

When we were at the vet last week she was telling me about something that was one pill for fleas and heartworm, but said it did not cover ticks, so this was probably it. Then Jaro's fecal came back positive for whipworms. So the vet gave me something for him to take for 3 days, then 3 days in a month to kill the whipworms, but I am thinking I will need to get interceptor or something that covers whipworms now that the egss are probably all over my back yard. I didn't opt for the one pill because of ticks, and never thought that the iverheart we were giving didn't include all the worms. Wow, why can't this be easy.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I may start this when our packs of comfortis and heartguard run out. Comfortis is working well for Merlin, but he won't eat it. I've tried hiding the pill in just about everything I can think of, but he always knows. LOL! It's so big I have to chop it into thirds and just pill him. At least it's only once a month.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Riley had whipworms when I got him, which is why I give Interceptor. My issue with Trifexis is that it does not cover ticks, so since I want to be thorough I would have to give frontline anyways, thus ruining the economical factor.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm glad I found this post! Still debating what to start my pup on. Trifexis seems too new...and I've read there are some bad reactions (seizures) to Comfortis.

So far Interceptor sounds fairly safe...so just need to figure out which flea pill to try.

What pill did you end up using for heartworm/fleas? thanks!


----------



## Perris (May 3, 2012)

puppydogs said:


> I'm glad I found this post! Still debating what to start my pup on. Trifexis seems too new...and I've read there are some bad reactions (seizures) to Comfortis.
> 
> So far Interceptor sounds fairly safe...so just need to figure out which flea pill to try.
> 
> What pill did you end up using for heartworm/fleas? thanks!


Both my dogs were on comfortis for 3 years and now triflexis 1 yr with no problems. My golden Buster, he's 6, has history of seizures as a pup but are mild and very rare. I was concerned when vet first wanted to put my dogs on comfortis but he called company/spoke to tech advisor. There is a precaution for dogs with existing seizures but not cause seizures. So i tried it because had a bad flea problem. Buster has done very well and no change in seizure pattern. Seizures seem to happen if he gets real stressed- bad thunderstorms. And no fleas for almost 4 yrs.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

My vet recommends trifexis for Lucca as well. I've been on it for the past 1 yr+. So far no problem with it. Just that I have a hard time getting Lucca to eat it. I tried all methods with him including the beef pill from greenie to hide the medicine. It does not work on Lucca. So what I do is to open his mouth, put 1/4 of the tablet each time at the back near his throat. Close his mouth. Soothe his throat to get him to swallow and then give him a high value treat. That way he's slightly more willing to open his mouth to take that tablet.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Honey had her last Interceptor on the 1st so I have a decision to make. I hate giving her something she does not need and since she rarely gets a flea, I have only been giving her comfortis when we would see a flea, or if she started scratching---even if we did not see one--and so she only got it about 3 times a year.

The trifexis does have flea control, which Honey does not need every month. And because we do not know what that little tad of something else is in her (we think hound, but do not know for sure), I amscaredf of the one not reccomended for herding dogs.

And of course the horrible expiervce3d I had losing my 4 year old golden boy, Hunter to ProHeart6 almost 9 years ago makes me very frightened of trying anything different., But here on the Teas coast, we have NO choice--heart worm prevention or heartwomr,s it is the owners choice. Andf since Honey had heart worms when we adopted her 10 9 1/2 years ago, well, I don't want another dog to go thru that. I suspect I will end up with the Trifexis.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I would like to switch both dogs to a monthly pill for fleas. Had very good experience with Confortis in the past with Tess. She has/had a severe flea allergy. In order to get it under control, for a while I was giving her oral on the first of the month, and topical on the 15th. She had NO living fleas on her. She still got the occasional bite, but vet assured me the flea died for its effort! 

I can tell Tucker gets a flea every now and then. I don't quite see how the topical can really get all over that large body to do its work. The oral just makes more sense to me. I think I'll ask my vet/s what they think of Trifexsis. 

About the cost...can it be purchased at a discount online?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

We are just going to start carrying trifexis since the issues with interceptor is not looking to resolve anytime soon. The way the rep stated to us is that most of the side effects seen is the vomiting, it gets absorbed within the hour but if your dog does experience any vomiting before then to call your vet and they can get you a replacement. Seizures are rare and usually ony if the dogs has had a history. I've had no problems with the comforts and I think the trifexis is a good idea. The other avenue to use for tick control is a tick collar called scalibor ( I think I got that right). It's safer than the preventive collar and it's water proof and lasts 6 months, so in theoryit will last you just as long as a box of the trifexis. You can use a topical with the trifexis. 

We will no longer carry interceptor or sentinel(especially this because it doesn't really kill the adult fleas..so they will continue to bother the dog). 

I agree with the pro heart injection, we never had an issue as far as we know, but there were just too many problems and we will never carry it. Just got to think, at least we have once monthly instead of daily like they used to have!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> We will no longer carry interceptor or sentinel(especially this because it doesn't really kill the adult fleas..so they will continue to bother the dog).


^ This is why I've been so suspicious of this recall/hold thing with Sentinel. It's vets using this as an excuse to stop carrying what I'd prefer to use with my dog.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

We won't pressure anyone to change, they will still be able to get a script for it if they wish. Novartis has dug themselves into a hole and are not being completely upfront with things. this is also effecting their other animal products too.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Outwest: You might want to check with your vet if they would price match. Mine does. I bring in a printed copy of the price I find online and they would match that. Makes me feel safer that I'm getting the medicine from my vet instead of an online source although the reputable ones like petcarerx should be fine.


----------



## starrgoldie (May 7, 2012)

My Bella is currently on Trifexis after the whole Interceptor being on backorder debacle. It's actually the manufacturer that's at fault here. I ended up calling into one of the online pharmacies that I had been using around February (California Pet Pharmacy) and they told me that Interceptor was out because the Novartis manufacturing plant had been shut down due to some problems with medications. 

So Bella has been on Trifexis ever since, which would've been horrendously expensive and I am paying more, but you have to do what you have to do. I did manage to get them from the same place I opreviously got my Interceptor, and the price is the lowest I could fine here Trifexis Heartworm, Flea and Intestinal Parasites Prevention

I am head over heels blessed that my veterinarian is actually ok with me ordering online (with the condition that they are a licensed pharmacy and US based of course) otherwise I'd have a hard time with the wallet being empty...


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Megora said:


> ^ This is why I've been so suspicious of this recall/hold thing with Sentinel. It's vets using this as an excuse to stop carrying what I'd prefer to use with my dog.


Megora, I don't get this. The manufacturer of Trifexis and the manufacturer of Sentinel are not the same, so it's not some ploy by the manufacturer to force people to switch to a more expensive product. And your typical vet's office absolutely can not stock ALL the potential heartworm meds out there (there's probably a dozen plus products available at this time). Novartis will not let a clinic just buy 1 or 2 individual boxes of a product and they have rediculous minimum shipping requirements anyway. So if a clinic were to purchase Sentinel for one or two people, they are stuck with a lot of product that outdates (and that you can't return for what you paid for it). Not condusive to business!

The vets are not the reason that Sentinel is not available and they have to provide their clients with something. Trifexis is the closest product to Sentinel available, so it would make sense that most vets would switch to it if they were previously happy with Sentinel. And if they find that the majority of their clients are happy with Trifexis, why would they switch back to Sentinel when it becomes available again? Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me. Novartis is the one that shot themselves in the foot with this-no one else is to blame for the shortage.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> The vets are not the reason that Sentinel is not available and they have to provide their clients with something.


Of course not.

But they will be the reason why there isn't a lot of pressure on Novartis to get the product back out faster. 

My own vet has been pressuring me to put my dog on multiple products to cover problems that we do not have nor ever had. 

I'm fine with Trifexis, but I honestly want to go back to just Sentinel at some point. My preference is simply using Sentinel with my dog. My concern is my vet will simply not restock the product even if it becomes available. They already do not stock Trifexis, forcing me to shop around to find another vet who does.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Megora said:


> Of course not.
> 
> But they will be the reason why there isn't a lot of pressure on Novartis to get the product back out faster.
> 
> ...



Would it be possible to switch vets?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

goldhaven said:


> Would it be possible to switch vets?


I wouldn't want to, because I work full time and things only happen on the weekends.... :doh: My regular vet is a 24 hour vet. And they are a pretty big hospital and do a lot of things in-house which saves me money and time.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Megora said:


> *My own vet has been pressuring me to put my dog on multiple products to cover problems that we do not have nor ever had. *
> 
> My concern is my vet will simply not restock the product even if it becomes available. They already do not stock Trifexis, forcing me to shop around to find another vet who does.





Megora said:


> I wouldn't want to, because I work full time and things only happen on the weekends.... :doh: My regular vet is a 24 hour vet. And they are a pretty big hospital and do a lot of things in-house which saves me money and time.



I completely understand. I just get concerned when someone mentions that they feel that their vet is forcing them to do something. As long as you are comfortable with your vet, that is all that matters. 

And I totally agree, everything happens on nights and weekends.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so thankful for my vet. He has never tried to push anything on me. Back in the srping of '02, God Friday to be exact, KayCee and I were the last ones in that day and she got annuals. Well, long story short, in 45 minutes she was covered with huge hives,had a temp of almost 1087 eyes wollen almost shut, and our vet was called from church to meet us at the hospital, which is a a tad over a mile from us. We would have been in chruch when this happened if I had not been running late.

We had given her benadryl tablets and he was ready with injections. He wa about 99% sure it wa the lepto part of the vaccine, but said from there on out the only vax he was going to give her--unless I said different--was the law required rabies, and despite city law would only give it to her every 3 yers (city law says yearly.)

He said he hd only had one cae of lepto, and that had been mymechanis codg (Remy told me that if he culd have Rickey for his own human doctor, he would take over over the real human one). I decided to not giet lepto for anyof my dogs since tididn't seem to be a threat.

Well, a couple fo months I had honey in to hav her check as her PH balance in her urine had een off and he told me had seen several caes of lept in the recent months He knew how I felt about putting tomuvch stuff in my dog, but he jus wanted to let me know that it was around now, and I opted to get it for her. he could ha told me Honey needed it bcaue there wa a bad outbreak, etc, but he didn't. He just informed me had had seen some czses recently and left it up to me to decide what I wanted to do.

As most here know I do not trust drug companies as far as I can throw the huge live oak tree in our front yard. had to much dealing with Fort Dodge over the ProHeart6, and hae seen to many posts of other's dealings with them. I know one who would not get her dog's rbies vax from her regular vet becaue he ony crried the one from Fort Dodge. And I sure don't trust the reps---they want to sell their companies products. If they can't sell, they will not keep their jobs.

I have about decided to go with trifexis until Intercpetor comes back on the market. I do not want to have the added flea stuff that Honey rarely needs, but don't think I have much choice.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

goldhaven said:


> I completely understand. I just get concerned when someone mentions that they feel that their vet is forcing them to do something....


Well. If you have heard me here on GRF, I'm pretty mule-headed about some things. My vet can pressure away, but I do usually have an answer to everything....


----------

